# Ben Witherington III and the NPP ?



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone knows if Ben Witherington III holds to the NPP ?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 18, 2010)

Isn't he an "evangelical Arminian" who teaches at Asbury?


----------



## Matthew V (Jun 18, 2010)

From what I've read of BWIII, he doesn't like to align himself too readily with any particular "movement". In his scholarly work, he likes to think for himself and not let any particular brand of theology dominate his exegesis. Of course, being a professor at a Wesleyan-Arminian seminary suggests that he does have certain theological allegiances. I haven't read enough of him to discern clearly what those allegiances are. 
I can say that he isn't what most on this forum would call "Reformed" in his theological outlook.


----------

